# Your help needed to improve golf!



## Noel Johnson (Apr 22, 2006)

http://www.golfforum.com/introductions-greets/279-hello-across-pond.html

Good evening all,
Could I pelase ask if you'd kindly look at the above post and if you feel moved to do so, comment?

Cheers all and may your drives be straight and true - unlike mine.

Noel


----------

